# Cable Laying in UK waters



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

Driving up the Clyde coast a few weeks ago when I spotted a ship lying off Largs, close inshore. It turned out to be the "Rene Descartes" a French cable layer apparently laying cables for UK telecom companies all over the west of Scotland.

Why a foreign vessel ? Do we not have that capability ourselves - we used to.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

The vessel is currently working on the NW coast of Mull, just off Calgary.

Here is the Notice to Mariners issued in June concerning her work in the Firth of Clyde;
NOTICE TO MARINERS
No 52/14
FIRTH OF CLYDE
SUBSEA CABLE INSTALLATIONS
Mariners are advised that Subsea Cable installation works will be taking place in the Firth of Clyde area from Wednesday 18th June until late July 2014.
Cables are to be laid in the following areas :-
1)	Largs to Down Craig (Great ***brae)
2)	Portachur Point (Great ***brae) to Kilchatten Bay (Bute)
3)	Ardyne Point (Cowal) to Ardbeg Point (Bute)
4)	Otter Ferry (Cowal) to Achnaba (Kintyre)
5)	Corrie (Arran) to Ardneil Bay
The works will be carried out by the vessels c/s “Rene Descartes”, “Coastal Chariot” and “MCS Ailsa”. The vessels will be restricted in their ability to manoeuvre during the operations and will display the appropriate lights and day signals at all times. The vessels will maintain a listening watch on VHF Channel 12 throughout operations.
Works will initially commence between Kilchattan Bay (Bute) and Portachur Point (***brae) on 18th June and then Largs to Downcraig (***brae) between 10th and 22nd June.
All vessels should navigate at slow speed and with extreme caution when approaching and transiting the above areas.
Estuary Control may be contacted on 01475-726221 for further information if required.
Further NTMs will follow as works progress.


As to whether or not the UK has a ship capable of doing the job, I'm afraid that does not enter the calculation. This type of work is always put out to tender and whoever wins the job will supply the ship as necessary. Availability also comes into it.
Pat


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

I worked briefly for Cable & Wireless in the late 70s. My understanding is that cable laying to contract is, as Pat says, done by whoever wins the procurement process, which must under international law be open to all and sundry.

However, I think it is still the case that the globe is divided up for cable-repair purposes and different oceans allocated to different countries' cable ships which have home ports nearby. Obviously most countries do not have their own cable ships even if cables come ashore in their countries.


----------

